# quick questions



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

I have had my ar for almost a month now and I absolutely love it!!!!
3 things...
1. The 2.7 is awful 'clicky' when its running. It sounds like what I would describe as a valve-tap. The oil is topped off and seems to be ok. I did notice the same noise when I drove my vr6. Same clicky noise from the engine all the time. the only time I don't hear it is right after an oil change. Is there anything I can do to remedy this?
2. My middle seatbelt in the back is swaying in the wind like crazy and making a black mark on the seats. I have tried buckling it in....its not marking the seat, but its flapping worse. Any ideas?
3. My boxer loves to ride in the back but I don't want him on the seats. I have thrown a blanket back there to cover them and its ok...it keeps coming undone. He is too tall to ride with the seat folded down. Has anyone used one of the 'hammock style' dog blankets (like this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/...11123 ). If so, how do you like it. 
Thanks all.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have both the hammock & the flat quilted pad that fits perfect in the back , they both work great as I use the big square pad in the back raise up the "net " & put my "German -Chow " (Shephard /Chow mix ) in the back & keep the seats clear she's almost as big as your Boxer as my neighbors behind me have 2 Boxers & she has plenty of room in the back .


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

What type of oil are you using? What year is the car?


----------



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (live2skate4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *live2skate4me* »_What type of oil are you using? What year is the car?

its a 2002 Allroad. The previous owner did the last oil change with Pentosin. I usually use Mobile1.
I had thought it was just my VR6 and then I heard that same clicky clicky in the 2.7t. I will be doing an oil change soon, and it will hopefully go away. 
Just looking to see if anyone else has this noise. If so, what is it.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: quick questions (bassphreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bassphreek* »_1. The 2.7 is awful 'clicky' when its running. It sounds like what I would describe as a valve-tap. The oil is topped off and seems to be ok. I did notice the same noise when I drove my vr6. Same clicky noise from the engine all the time. the only time I don't hear it is right after an oil change. Is there anything I can do to remedy this?

i have no idea what that is, but it is not normal...

_Quote »_2. My middle seatbelt in the back is swaying in the wind like crazy and making a black mark on the seats. I have tried buckling it in....its not marking the seat, but its flapping worse. Any ideas?

i just buckle it really tight, then yank it to enable the emergency tensioner... if you do it right it will lock the belt into place... will still flap with the windows down, but less so. also, if you roll the rear windows down in addition to the fronts, it gives the air a better path to travel...

_Quote »_3. My boxer loves to ride in the back but I don't want him on the seats. I have thrown a blanket back there to cover them and its ok...it keeps coming undone. He is too tall to ride with the seat folded down. Has anyone used one of the 'hammock style' dog blankets (like this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/...11123 ). If so, how do you like it. 

get a cat?







j/k!


----------

